# X-FI wird nicht mehr anerkannt...

## Chris2000

Hi,

habe heute meinen PC mal gereinigt und alles durchgeblasen etc.

Habe danach neugestartet und nun will meine Creative X-FI EXTREME MUSIC nicht mehr laufen:

```
Card Auto-init failed!!!

SB-XFi 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A disabled

ctxfi: Something wrong!!!

SB-XFi: probe of 0000:00:0b.0 failed with error -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.
```

Wird bei dmesg ausgegeben... Habe nichts verändert - Hatte ich noch nie, von jetzt auf gleich. Bios erkennt die Karte ganz normal, hat auch einen eigenen IRC und lspci zeigt sie ebenso an. Vorher wurde sie einwandfrei erkannt. Was bedeutet eventuell dieser Fehler -16 denn?

Danke für Hilfe vorab...

PS: Karte sitzt auch richtig im PCI bzw. schon alle SLOTS durchprobiert...

Chris

----------

## Chris2000

Noch nie jemand sowas gehabt?

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Chris 2000

tja, bei ner Soundkarte die ihren eigen IRC hat wundert mich das nicht   :Smile:   (IRQ)

 *Quote:*   

> Wird bei dmesg ausgegeben... Habe nichts verändert - Hatte ich noch nie, von jetzt auf gleich. Bios erkennt die Karte ganz normal, hat auch einen eigenen IRC und lspci zeigt sie ebenso an. Vorher wurde sie einwandfrei erkannt. Was bedeutet eventuell dieser Fehler -16 denn? 

 

Aber jetzt mal Spaß beiseite, und zurück zum Anfang. Wenn du nichts weiter gemacht hast, dann würde ich die Karte mal rausziehen, mit nem Fusselfreien Tuch über die Kontakte wischen, und wieder einsetzten. Hat bei mir ggf. auch mit anderen Karten /Speicherriegeln, falls dort mal Probleme auftreten.

Hab damit schon öfter Fehler gefixt, da Staub einer der häufigsten Gründe für Kontaktprobleme ist. Und bei dem Sturm den du da ggf. im Gehäuse verursacht hast, ist es zumindest mal nicht abwegig.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## musv

Steck die Karte mal in einen anderen Slot. Bei mir wurde die PCI-Wlan-Karte zwar erkannt (lscpi), als ich die mal umgesteckt hatte, allerdings wurde kein Device mehr angelegt. Löschen der persistent-net.rule brachte keinen Erfolg. Als ich mit meinem Latein am Ende war, hab ich die in einen anderen Slot gesteckt und schon funktionierte das Teil wieder problemlos.

----------

## Chris2000

Danke ihr beiden.

Also, habe gestern nochmal die Karte bei nem Freund in WIN ausprobiert... Einwandfrei...

Heute nochmal mit dem faserfreien Tuch drueber brachte aber auch keinen Unterschied.

Die Karte hatte ich schon in alle PCI-Slots gesteckt, was aber keinen Unterschied macht.

Und jaaa, meinte natuerlich IRQ nicht IRC   :Razz: 

@musv

Wie gehts sowas eigendlich? Hatte auch mal eine WLAN Karte, die mir genau die gleichen Sorgen bereitet hat. In nem anderen Board, war es dann total egal... Wurde auch in lspci erkannt, aber konnte nicht up gebracht werden...

Wird naja, vorher war die Karte in einem Slot drunter, jetzt sind wlan und Soundkarte vertauscht... Aber selbst das umtauschen und ohne anderen Devices am PCI-Bus zu betreiben bringt keinen Unterschied...

Gruss Chris

----------

## Chris2000

Habe jetzt auf den .32-r3 gewechselt -> Gentoo-Sources und jetzt bekomme ich direkt ein "no soundcards found" beim initalisieren von Alsa und dann taucht irgendwo im Syslog (aber nicht mehr beim booten!?!)

```
SB-XFi 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Card Auto-init failed!!!

SB-XFi 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A disabled

ctxfi: Something wrong!!!

SB-XFi: probe of 0000:00:0b.0 failed with error -16
```

auf... Wenn ich lspci -k mache bekomme ich folgendes:

```
00:0b.0 Audio device: Creative Labs SB X-Fi

   Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 0020

   Kernel modules: snd-ctxfi
```

Auf was könnte das hinweisen? Denke immer noch muss ja irgendwie ein IRQ Konflinkt sein oder so... Mensch aber einfach so aus dem Himmel von jetzt auf gleich??

Verzweifele noch - echt miess ohne Sound   :Confused: 

----------

## Chris2000

Also:

In einem anderen PC unter gleichem Kernel klappt die Soundkarte - alles gleich also...

Also kann praktisch nur eine Kerneloption sein... Obwohl ich den gleichen Fehler auf dem Board habe mit einer Knoppix live CD... Aber das Board kann ja auch nicht beschaedigt sein, weil alle Slots problemlos mit anderen PCI-Karten funktionieren...

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Chris2000

Hallo,

mir ist eingefallen, dass ich KMS und die Radeon Treiber mit experimentellem 3D-Support (also kein fglrx) für meine HD3850 AGP installiert habe... Hatte danach auch kein Sound mehr gehört... Kann es sein, dass diese Kernelunterstützung (ist auch noch unter den Staging Treibern) sich beißt mit dem XFI-Treibern?

Ich wüsste zwar nicht was Sound mit Grafik zu tun hat... Aber bin verzweifelt...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> [....] Obwohl ich den gleichen Fehler auf dem Board habe mit einer Knoppix live CD... Aber das Board kann ja auch nicht beschaedigt sein, weil alle Slots problemlos mit anderen PCI-Karten funktionieren...
> 
> Jemand eine Idee?

 Hi Chris

Ist nur so ein Bauchgefühl..!

aber teste doch mal die Karten so wieder einzustecken wie es einst war als noch alles lief,

und dann ein BIOS Reset vornehmen.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi Josef, danke für deine Idee.

Habe es jetzt nochmal gestest wie du sagtest -> Nichts...

Gleicher Fehler wie sonst auch... Was bedeutet das denn? Die PCI ID wird ja immer noch unterstützt...

Und Board auch nochmal ausgebaut, von wegen Kontakte und so verstaubt -> Nichts...

Kernel nochmal neu kompiliert -> Nichts...

Als Modul und später nachgeladen -> Wieder nichts...

Nur mal mit der XFI gestartet (ohne wlan etc.) -> auch nichts...

In anderem PC, mit gleichem Kernel -> Laeuft.

Alle erdenklichen Bios-Optionen ausprobiert -> Nichts...

Du Josef hast ja auch ein Abit Board oder? Vieleicht macht es die Mischung aus. Was wären denn im Bios Optionen, die eine Karteninitalisierung beeinträchtigen könnten? Was sagt denn überhaupt dieser Fehler aus? lspci erkennt ja genau wie das Bios alles problemlos an...

Gibts denn irgendwelche PCI-Bus Optionen im Kernel? Von wegen DMA-PCI-XXX was jetzt neu dazukahm seit .32 oder sonstwas?

Kann doch einfach nicht sein! Haenge hier herum und... echt... was soll das denn?? (sorry bin echt angefressen -.-)

----------

## Josef.95

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Du Josef hast ja auch ein Abit Board oder? Vieleicht macht es die Mischung aus. Was wären denn im Bios Optionen, die eine Karteninitalisierung beeinträchtigen könnten? Was sagt denn überhaupt dieser Fehler aus? lspci erkennt ja genau wie das Bios alles problemlos an...

 Ja, ich nutze hier auch immer noch das gute alte Abit AN8 Ultra Board mit nVidia nforce4 (CK804 Chipsatz)

Und ja, bei diesem Bord mit aktuellsten BIOS kann es nach Hardware Wechsel schon mal nötig sein ein BIOS Reset vorzunehmen (so wird es auch im Handbuch empfohlen)

Aber warum deine XFI nach der Säuberungsaktion nun nicht mehr von alsa erkannt wird ist mir auch schleierhaft...

Hat dein Staubsauger da evtl. Jumper oder sonstige Kleinteile mit verschluckt....? 

Versuch doch sonst auch noch mal mit einer möglichst aktuellen LiveCD die diese Karte normal unterstützt auf dem Problem Board zum laufen zu bringen (evtl.  Ubuntu oder Knoppix)

Sprich, ich würde versuchen den "Fehler" weiter einzugrenzen, klappt es mit einer LiveCD korrekt dann kann man das Board wohl auszuschließen, klappt es damit auch nicht mehr, tja, dann könnte es wohl ein defekt am Board sein...

Auch gibt es in den Suchmaschinen kaum etwas zu "SB-XFi error 16" finden, ist schon Merkwürdig das ganze...

Gibt ein 

```
# lspci -vv
```

 zu der XFI evtl. einen Hinweis?

----------

## Chris2000

lspci -vv sagt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T800Pro Host Bridge
> 
> 	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp. Device 1415
> 
> 	Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
> ...

 

Ja, habe hier auch das gute alte Abit AV8, was mit Opti 185 und HD3850-AGP auch noch super schnell rennt. LiveCD habe ich bereit (siehe oben) getestet (knoppix) mit aktuellem Kernel...  Gleiches Ergebnis - Genau die selber Ausgabe -.-

In einem anderen Board läuft die Karte, unter gleichem Kernel - Kann also nichts verschluckt worden sein -.-

Ja, nicht? Habe mich auch sehr gewundert bezüglich des Fehlers, der in google fast garnicht erwähnt wird... Fehler "-2" ist wohl eine nicht anerkannte PCI-ID, das habe ich wohl schon rausgefunden. Das einzige was sein könnte. Eventuell mal das IDE Busmastering im Bios ausstellen? ... Aber laube das hat wenig mit dem PCI-Busmastering zu tun. Oder mal MSI-Support im Kernel deaktvieren?

----------

## XMath

Hi,

wie wärs denn mal ne LiveCD (Kubuntu oder so) auszuprobieren.

Wenn die Karte dort geht, kannst du wenigstens die Hardware als Ursache ausschließen.[/post]

----------

## Chris2000

Hi Xmath,

Danke für den Vorschlag, aber das habe ich (siehe post über dir) ja schon getestet. Das 2. mal.

Aber bringt genau den gleichen Fehler...

----------

## XMath

Okay,

hatte ich überlesen   :Embarassed: 

Da die Karte in einem anderen Rechner funktioniert und auch eine andere Distribution auf derselben Hardware den Fehler liefert, sollte das Problem wohl in der Hardware liegen.

Probier doch mal die BIOS-Einstellungen auf die Standardwerte zurückzusetzen.

----------

## Chris2000

Ja, hatte ich auch schon gemacht. Steht auch weiter oben. Auch CMOS-Reset wie es mir Josef geraten hatte...

Was ich brauche ist eventuell ein neuer Ansatz. Aber eigendlich kann das SO garnicht sein, dass die Karte nicht mehr funzt. Es ist kein Software Bug, wegen Gleiche Config - Anderer Rechner.

Und es ist kein Hardware-Defekt der Karte, wegen Karte in anderem Rechner - Funktioniert ja.

Und es ist kein Mainboard defekt, weil alle anderen Karten etc. funktionieren in ALLEN anderen Slots...

Und kein "Es ist einfach die Kombination"-Bug weil das ganze ja bekanntlich genauso schon Monatelang problemlos lief...

----------

## Josef.95

Hi  *Quote:*   

> 00:0a.0 Audio device: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
> 
> Subsystem: Creative Labs Device 0020
> 
> Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
> ...

  Hier ist ja auch gar kein Treiber mehr geladen...

versuche doch noch mal das Treiber Modul zu entladen, und dann neu laden (modprobe)

Ansonsten riecht es aber schon ein wenig nach einem Hardware Defekt beim Mainboard,

dies bestätigt ja auch der Test mit einer LiveCD

ist schon ein wenig "Komisch" das ganze....   :Confused: 

----------

## Chris2000

Hi Josef,

Nun ja, modprobe und als Modul habe ich bereits auch schon getestet -> Gleiche Fehlermeldung beim Laden.

Hardwaredefekt am Mainboard ist auch ausgeschlossen -> Alle Slots mit anderen Soundkarten (auch creative sb live 5.1) und Wlan-karten etc. getestet. Funktioniert reibungslos...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hey Chris2000,

hast du vielleicht Bios-Einstellungen geändert oder die Batterie entfernt beim Reinigen?

Um das mit dem Kernel zu testen, würde ich einfach nochmal einen älteren Kernel laden bei dem du dir sicher bist das es funktionierte.

Schau dir auch mal cat /proc/interrupts ob eine andere Karte aus welchem Grund auch immer jetzt vielleicht mit deiner Soundkarte konkurrieren.

Grüße

----------

## Chris2000

Interrupt Ausgabe:

```
           CPU0       CPU1       

  0:        126          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          0          2   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  6:          0          5   IO-APIC-edge      floppy

  8:          0          2   IO-APIC-edge      rtc0

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 14:        195      81182   IO-APIC-edge      pata_via

 15:       1242     401538   IO-APIC-edge      pata_via

 19:       2595     906748   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ath

 21:       2751    1109897   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb4, uhci_hcd:usb5

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:   24429608   24430404   Local timer interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

PMI:          0          0   Performance monitoring interrupts

PND:          0          0   Performance pending work

RES:    6627812    5951218   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:   25751038   20003163   Function call interrupts

TLB:     190787     185990   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

MCE:          0          0   Machine check exceptions

MCP:         82         82   Machine check polls

ERR:          0

MIS:          0
```

Der IRQ für die Soundkarte ist mangels Treiber ja nicht vertreten und der für die Graka ebenfalls nicht wegen dem Radeon Treiber, der noch in Etnwicklung steckt und keinen IRQ unterstützt.

Bios-Einstellungen bin ich jetzt eigendlich schon genug durchgegangen. Oben kann man ja nachlesen, dass ich schon bewusst CMOS-Resets herbeigeführt habe um die IRQ-Verteilung neu auszulösen... Vieleicht kannst du damit was anfangen ChrisJumper. Ansonsten Danke.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ohh.. da hab ich wohl nicht aufgepasst. Wollte lediglich eine Idee in den Raum stellen ohne den ganzen Threadverlauf zu lesen.

Also wenn du das Modul noch nicht laden kannst, dann ist es bestimmt kein IRQ Problem.

Anderer Vorschlag: Wie schaut es mit deinem Netzteil aus und der Stromversorgung? Also ich hatte schon mal sehr merkwürdige Phänomene mit einer Grafikkarte, nachdem ich die Stromstecker anders verteilt habe. Allerdings stieß mein Netzteil da auch schon an die Grenze.. aufmerksam darauf wurde ich erst als der Windowstreiber der Karte bemängelte das sie zu wenig Strom bezieht.

Aber das ist wohl nur der Fall wenn du min. zwei Y-Stecker und oder Verlängerungen hast an der Festplatten/Grafikkarte hängen können. Wenn dies der Fall ist würde ich mal nachsehen ob sich da etwas geändert hat.

Fasse doch bitte nochmal zusammen was du genau schon ausprobiert hast. Weil das du eine Live-CD verwendet hast, hast du noch nicht geschrieben, lediglich das du den selben Kernel mit der Karte auf einem anderen Computer ausprobiert hast, und das das funktionierte. Was ja nicht sagt das der Fehler nicht doch in deiner Hardware-Konstellation am Problemrechner liegt.

Hat die Karte unter Windows (bei deinem Freund) mit dem Treiber auch funktioniert, oder hast du nur ausprobiert ob sie erkannt wird und ob sich der Treiber installieren lässt?

Soundkarten sind sehr sensible gegenüber Stromschlägen ich hab mir damals eine nagelneue Audiogy zerschossen, indem ich  mit dem Klingenstecker (eingeschalteten Boxen) nur kurz an das Blindblech der Karte gekommen bin. Anschließend trat ein von dir Beschriebenes Verhalten auf, allerdings erkannte der Treiber unter Windows die karte nicht mehr. Trotzdem wurde sie vom Bus erkannt und angezeigt.

Wie genau hast du den Treiber installiert?

Vielleicht ist die Art und Weise veraltet oder du bist sehr davon überzeugt das so die Karte läuft, aber in Wirklichkeit funktionierte sie z.b. weil du den Treiber fest in den Kernel gepackt hast.

Hast du das Modul neu gebaut, wird es wirklich geladen? Zeigt das lsmod an? Hast du vielleicht alsa-drivers verwendet und vergessen das Paket nach einem Kernelupdate zu aktuallisieren? Oh.. das Paket ist ja Hard Maskiert!

Sind diese "alsa_cards_$driver" Useflags jetzt eigentlich obsolet? Gab es ein solches Useflag für die X-Fi und hast du das gesetzt?

Verwendest du das Paket media-sound/xfi-drivers?

Ich hab leider keine X-FI Karte und bedauere das ich dir nicht helfen kann, aber Hoffe dennoch das ich dir vielleicht den ein oder anderen Gedanken(an)stoß geben konnte der dir vielleicht weiterhilft.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

sorry dass ich erst jetzt antworte...

Danke ChrisJumper das du dich dem Thema angenommen hast.

Habe nochmal mit deinen Anregungen etc. gespielt, brachte aber alles keinen Erfolg...

Heute startete ich die Kiste kalt und es gab ein lautes Piepen von Uguru und der Bildschirm blieb schwarz.

Habe dann Netzschalter hinten ausgemacht und durch drücken vom Powerschalter Restspannung rausgejagt und neugestartet - Siehe da, die Soundkarte wurde erkannt und funktionierte!!!

Leider tat sie das nach erneutem rebooten eben nicht mehr... Genau wie vorher. Man kann also das ganze auf die Hardware beschränken. Wobei weder Soundkarte (in anderem PC getestet, gleiche config) sowie das Board (mit einem dutzend anderen pci-Karten getestet) kaputt sein können... Das Netzteil ist ein Dark power Pro 550w P7 von BQ - denke also nicht, dass es daran liegt. wird auch nicht sonderlich warm...

Was soll das denn bitte schön für ein Defekt sein, der nur die Datenleitungen von PCI irgendwie "verunreinigt", wenn eine XFI drin ist...?? Kann ja nicht. Datenleitungen sind auch alle noch heile...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh das klingt merkwürdig. Am besten nimmst einfach nochmal alles auseinander und setzt es zusammen, entfernst die Batterie erdest das Mainboard/Grafikkarte und steckst es erneut zusammen.

Du hast aber nicht zufällig einen Magneten neben deinem Computer liegen oder an deinem Computer hängen.. ;)

Ah ich hasse solche Probleme, da hilft nur Ausdauer. Vielleicht auch notieren was man gemacht hat und die Reaktionen auch aufschreiben. Aber meistens vergeht einem hier der Spaß. Es ist ja auch nicht so das das System in 30 Sek. neu gestartet ist.

Viel kraft!

----------

## Chris2000

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Du hast aber nicht zufällig einen Magneten neben deinem Computer liegen oder an deinem Computer hängen.. 

 

Uh... Uhhh! Doch? Fand es eigendlich ganz praktisch die WLAN-Antenne mit magnetischem Standfuss schön an meinem Gehäuse zu fixieren, so dass sie nicht runterfällt  :Shocked: 

Aber das hatte ich vorher ja auch schon und manchmal verhänge ich sie auch. Kann das jetzt wirklich einen dauerhaften defekt herbeigeführt haben? Weil abklemmen dieser bringt jetzt auch keine Veränderung... Ich meine die Antenne ist auch eher hinten über dem Netzteil....

Gruss Chris

----------

## jooch

Dear Chris2000,

First of, i am sorry i can't reply to this thread in German (although i can read it), i think i have a answer to your problem. I read your post and recognized the problem right away.

For many years now i maintain and repair hardware of all kinds in very different systems. I do this on daily and professional level. I have stumbled and worked on the weirdest of problems, driving me to the absolute limit of my sanity.

My relationship with the Creative soundblaster is long and it has not always been pleasant. Especially since the Audigy, things took a turn for the worse. Fortunately since the PCI-Express models there's some improvement again.

The Audigy and X-fi PCI series are notorious for their poor means of communicating with the PCI bus. The smallest change in a system could sometimes completely disable the card, as in: the card dissappeard. More frequently, users experienced lockups or slowdowns because of the cards crappy bus handling. Motherboard and chipset are key factors when it comes to stability of these cards. Most cheaper boards and chipsets have a higher rate of problems than the more expensive ones.

However, even with a cheap board the common problems can be resolved by tweaking the PCI bus. 

My Advice:

If your BIOS supports it, change the latency of your PCI bus to at least 64. If you can't, you'll have to do this trough Linux. (check this link for a HOWTO)

Shutdown and remove the card now.

Since you mentioned you were cleaning your system it is a good idea to clean your X-fi's PCI connector (just a piece of cloth with a little alcohol will do).

Put the card back in and boot up.

Cheers, Jochum

the Netherlands

----------

## Max Steel

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Aber das hatte ich vorher ja auch schon und manchmal verhänge ich sie auch. Kann das jetzt wirklich einen dauerhaften defekt herbeigeführt haben? Weil abklemmen dieser bringt jetzt auch keine Veränderung... Ich meine die Antenne ist auch eher hinten über dem Netzteil....

 

Problematisch wirds vorallem im Bereich der Festplatten (Dem Wirkbereich des Magneten). Dieser kann Bits auf der Festplatte zum kippen bringen. Oder anderst gesagt Daten löschen.

Hantiere niemals mit WLan, es ist langsam, und immer ein beliebtes Angriffsziel. WLan ist Böse! (Meine Meinung)

 *Quote:*   

> Gruss Chris

 

Gruß zurück

----------

## m3th0s

Thank you jooch!!

I had the same problem like Chris2000 and changing the latency to 64 in BIOS made the card work again.

----------

